# Wanting to add a new member to my 10 Gallon.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I currently have my 3 Fancy guppies, 2 mollies, and my Pleco (Who is getting big fast.)

I want to give my pleco to my friend's mom since she has a 29 gallon and she needs a pleco.

So I was wondering, if I got rid of him, could I get a Rubber Pleco (They get like... 5'' long) and a Gourami? or would the Gourami kill my fish? The mollies are not full grown. but the Gourami is a community fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what type of gourami? some pple will tell you not to get a pleco, but if its a rubbernose or bushynose, youd be fine as long as you do those weekly waterchanges. if you cannot do that, then i suggest not getting the pleco.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, I could skip the pleco and be fine. A Neon..... something Gourami, they get 3.5'' or something long.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it's a Blue Neon Dwarf. It's at PetSupermarket.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd get a dwarf gourami or the pleco but not both.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you think I could add in some tetras and be ok? like 3? I want neon tetras but I think they're not hardy enough and too small.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't add any tetras. Neons need to be in larger groups with more swimming space.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Can you think of a small colorful fish that I could add with my Gourami? Could I add a Dalmation platty? I think they're so pretty, and would be ok with my Mollies.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't really add much more to the tank. Maybe one or two platys.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks! ! Anyways to the real topic, so if I added the Gourami he would get along ok with the other fish? Would I have to worry about canabalism? With the Guppies tails being all long and stuff. (I'm thinking about buying a beta and letting him live on the other side of my vanity in a 3 gallon pink bowl thing, I don't want him in a d*** cup that most people do....)


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think they would be fine. Do you have any plants (real or fake) in your tank?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I have 3 fake. I need to buy a new real one, maybe two, but My java fern died. I think I'm going to buy from Wal-mart. Or Jack's Aquarium.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

your mollies and guppies will eat any real plant you put in your tank... just thought i would let you know that..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

how big is this tank?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

My gourami is pretty peacefull except with the other origional dwarf powder blue that I had. He beat him up pretty bad. I took the injured back to the store incase he was sick or something and they put him in isolation... anyhow... the one that remains gets along fine with my balas and red minor tetra. The tetra are small fish but fast. I would be conserned with the guppies and the gourami possibly. I would also be conserned with adding a 3-4 inch fish in with 5 other fish. My gourami is that size and enjoys very much swimming the whole tank... 40 gallon.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Courtney said:


> your mollies and guppies will eat any real plant you put in your tank... just thought i would let you know that..


Hmmmm, is this really true? I'm sure I know of people who keep guppies in well planted tanks.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. It's a 10 gallon tank as I said. And I just want to get the gourami. I'm upgrading soon. My parent's anniversary is June 16th and I'll be getting a new tank. I was thinking about buying a baby gourami to put in with them instead of a full grown one. I'll be working this summer and I think most of my money will be spent on getting a new tank 29 gallons hopefully. I think my first paycheck will be that :: Cries :: Oh my shortage of money to spend on this hobby! Lol.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

sounds like a plan... i really like my dwarf powder blue... he has a dog like personality. likes to be touched, follows you in the front of the tank, etc. 

I think I will consider getting a honey or cinnamon dwarf gourami as well since he didn't get along with the other dwarf blue I had.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Also a very cute fish that is a kind of neat that would get along with mollies is a Mickey Mouse platy, not sure how available they are, I just happened to see them and asked about them, they have what looks like mickey mouse head and ears on its tail! I thought it was really cute and would go well w/ the dalmation and other platys. I would stick w/ a dwarf gourami, others I've noticed seem to pick on other fish and can be a pain to your other fish..not always but I've had bad luck w/ regular gourami's that said "community fish", they weren't the nicest things so stick w/ the dwarf if you are gonna go the gourami route.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If you still want something to eat algae you could try and get some Otocinclus.. and you could probably put 2-3 in there with no probelms. Not only do they eat soft green algae... they keep my tank walls nice and clean... but they are so spastic that a find myself laughing at them occasionally.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

I agree those are very cute fish they are also very lovabale its hard to hate one or make one hate u.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Black Arch Fish - Where you from? I noticed you mentioned Jack's Aquarium and I know there are not many of them in the franchise. The corporate office is my my office actually. Just thought I'd check.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I live in the Apopka/Orlando,FL area. There is one on a road called Orange Blossom Trail.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

thats funny I think only 1 or 2 of the locations are in florida and the majority of them are in Cincy, Dayton or Columbus, Ohio. I shop there quite often! The office I work in is right around the corner from the corporate office in Beavercreek, Ohio. I thought that was interesting! I just don't see their name mentioned on the forum often, so thought I would ask. Best of luck with your 10 gallon!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you mention tetras and i thought i'd tell you black neon tetras don't need large schools and could live in a group of 3


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

really i have mine with 10, but thier not mine anymore i gave them away my aunt wanted them and wouldidnt leave me alone fr them and didnt want my parents to force me to give them to her cause she killes and animal she touches.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Lmao. Well thanks. I decided to get him, and 2 mollies which will be transfered when I get my new 10 gallon tank my sister is getting me (Loves her to death), and I have one female betta in there. Everyone gets along except 1 of the new mollies. I might have to return him and stick with 1 dalmation mollie.


----------

